# Audi Design Soccer Table Starts Production



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A football is always a football! You can kick an old one around just as easily as a modern one. The same applies to the good old table soccer game. A strong wooden frame, 22 players and of course the traditional green pitch – what more could you need for excitement and fun? The Audi design team nonetheless decided to take a closer look at this rectangular table, and decided that a rounded-off shape would be better. Two years ago the Audi Design soccer table was still a study from Audi Concept Design Munich; now a small batch is to be produced. Times change: let nobody say that a table soccer game doesn’t have to look good. After all, in professional soccer these days the ball is made from polyurethane, not leather.

* Full Story *


----------

